# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Creating an iOS + Android app for my community!

## garrycarton

I am thinking about having an iOS iPhone, iPad, and Android app for my community. I have had some requests from users because they think it will be easier to talk to the other members, ask questions and view various content I create.

Does anyone have their own iOS and Android app for their community?

----------


## garrycarton

I had several points which are important to me.

1 - First I needed my own app with real time chat and private messaging including the ability to send push notifications that can be downloaded from the app stores by my users and seen in mobile (all versions) so I narrowed down the search for chat room app solutions..

2 - I needed a design to include my images, I needed my background to be black or transparent and completely white label with my logo.

3 - I do not like to install the chat in my server as this is high cpu and resource consumer. So I need a complete cloud chat service.

4 - Lastly, I needed the ability to add youtube videos, have users private message me, and have my own app account system.

I have checked several app builders and only 1 met my needs, Chatwing.

I choose Chatwing finally as it has real time messaging built in and can be custom branded as my own app plus can be integrated into my web page.

----------


## AliGW

How does your 'suggestion' help to improve the community? Did you post this on the wrong forum?

----------


## cytop

> Did you post this on the wrong forum...



No, it's a 'non-spam' spam to provide the opportunity to plug the benefits of the app mentioned. Have a look at the other posts by this user:
"Try different one if v Bulletin don't work fine for yourself."
"That's very good idea @sorensjp. And make excel easy to use. This will help all of the excel users to use this program successfully."
"Yeah, exactly! I also think this will work in this way."

And other inane comments... just building post count.

----------


## xlnitwit

After reporting this post this morning, I discovered that it had also been posted, in similar manner following some other irrelevant posts, on another forum- http://dodgeforum.com/forum/off-topi...community.html

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> ....... just building post count.



here is another weird post count builder_.... 
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1171551
_.. but I guess that is probably down to a Forum Software Hicup
(  I thought it might be  the  Bangalore   Bangladesh connection , but they are a bit different I think, but sort of in the Indian area....  maybe that is the clue.    )

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> No, it's a 'non-spam' spam to ......



Here is another
http://www.excelforum.com/member.php?u=1081706
'non-spam' spamer : Posting anything to publicise the link in signature
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...t=#post4575473

----------

